# Fair warning:



## jiminbogart (Nov 16, 2015)

My boy Romo will be back this weekend.

We(yes, WE) will run the table and win the NFC East.

Then we(yes, WE) will glide through the playoffs and win the Superbowl.

You heard it here first!  

BTW, those silly Falcons will not make the playoffs.


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Nov 16, 2015)

I want what YOU'RE drinking


----------



## SpotandStalk (Nov 16, 2015)

Yall just thought my Falcons Superbowl prediction was outlandish.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 16, 2015)

SpotandStalk said:


> Yall just thought my Falcons Superbowl prediction was outlandish.



Kind of like my "EVERY" year prediction for the Dawgs... One of these years, I'll be right and I'll be able to say "I told you so"!


----------



## doenightmare (Nov 16, 2015)

BROWNING7WSM said:


> I want what YOU'RE drinking



Or smokin'


----------



## SpotandStalk (Nov 17, 2015)

Browning Slayer said:


> Kind of like my "EVERY" year prediction for the Dawgs... One of these years, I'll be right and I'll be able to say "I told you so"!






The internet will be a thing of the past by then.


----------



## Matthew6 (Nov 17, 2015)

SpotandStalk said:


> The internet will be a thing of the past by then.



yep.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Nov 17, 2015)

Matthew6 said:


> yep.



Is that one of Elfiii's deer in your avatar?


----------



## Matthew6 (Nov 17, 2015)

SpotandStalk said:


> Is that one of Elfiii's deer in your avatar?



nope. got him off private property lease over in the Suwannee area.


----------



## elfiii (Nov 17, 2015)

Matthew6 said:


> nope. got him off private property lease over in the Suwannee area.



Just up the creek a ways from me.


----------



## Jake Allen (Nov 17, 2015)

jiminbogart said:


> My boy Romo will be back this weekend.
> 
> We(yes, WE) will run the table and win the NFC East.
> 
> ...



Still hope, I reckon.


----------



## jiminbogart (Nov 17, 2015)

Jake Allen said:


> Still hope, I reckon.





Never quit.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 17, 2015)

Matthew6 said:


> nope. got him off private property lease over in the Suwannee area.



Glad I could help out! Saw 6 Does in my backyard this evening which is close to the Hooch in Suwanee!



elfiii said:


> Just up the creek a ways from me.



You are on the wrong side of the R/R tracks! The BIGGER deer are on the PIB side and not Buford Hwy side!


----------



## jiminbogart (Nov 18, 2015)

This is the official "Dallas Cowboys win the Superbowl this season" thread.

Y'all take the deer talk elsewhere.


----------



## Matthew6 (Nov 18, 2015)

jiminbogart said:


> This is the official "Dallas Cowboys win the Superbowl this season" thread.
> 
> Y'all take the deer talk elsewhere.



i need to learn how to get them deer to come up to me like jiminbogart, then I could use my spear


Falcons suck and Go cowboys


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 18, 2015)

jiminbogart said:


> This is the official "Dallas Cowboys win the Superbowl this season" thread.
> 
> Y'all take the deer talk elsewhere.



Sorry about the Cowboys but the Dawgs have a better chance at winning the National Championship this year than the Cowboys do at winning the SuperBowl.. Go DAWGS 2015!!


----------



## SpotandStalk (Nov 18, 2015)

jiminbogart said:


> This is the official "Dallas Cowboys win the Superbowl this season" thread.
> 
> Y'all take the deer talk elsewhere.



This thread died in the 90s.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 18, 2015)

SpotandStalk said:


> This thread died in the 90s.



Ouch!!


----------



## jiminbogart (Nov 19, 2015)

Matthew6 said:


> i need to learn how to get them deer to come up to me like jiminbogart, then I could use my spear
> 
> 
> Falcons suck and Go cowboys





Go to Big Pine Key in the FL Keys. The Key Deer are walking around all over the place. It's cool to see them. They will lick the sewat right off your hand.



Browning Slayer said:


> Sorry about the Cowboys but the Dawgs have a better chance at winning the National Championship this year than the Cowboys do at winning the SuperBowl.. Go DAWGS 2015!!



We Dem Boyz yo.



SpotandStalk said:


> This thread died in the 90s.



Haters gonna dislike.


----------



## jiminbogart (Nov 19, 2015)

​
Going into this weekend's games the Cowboys are 2 games behind Washington & Philly and 2.5 games behind NY.

NY has a bye this weekend and Carolina will beat Washington. Dallas also has two games to play against Washington, so Washington is not a concern.
Washington also loses to the Giants, Eagles and Bills. It would be nice if they could hand the Giants or Philly a loss though.

Dallas will run the table, starting with the Phins on Sunday.

Philly plays TB and may win Sunday, but Philly will lose to The Patriots, Cards and Bills.

The Giants will lose to the Panthers, Vikings and Philly.

Dallas will win the NFCE by one game.


----------



## jiminbogart (Nov 22, 2015)

7 straight loses and my Boys are favored by 2.5 points. 

Must be all the fans betting on the Cowboys moving the line. It was a pick em a few days ago.


----------



## jiminbogart (Nov 22, 2015)

Bradford is out for Philly. 

I look for Sanchovilla to toss at least 1 pick six and a total of 3 ints.


----------



## jiminbogart (Nov 22, 2015)

jiminbogart said:


> ​
> Going into this weekend's games the Cowboys are 2 games behind Washington & Philly and 2.5 games behind NY.
> 
> NY has a bye this weekend and Carolina will beat Washington. Dallas also has two games to play against Washington, so Washington is not a concern.
> ...




My evil plan is coming together! 
Now 2 back of NY and only one back of the Eagles and the Washington Football Club. :evillaugh:

Many thanks to the Panthers for beating the team from Washington 44-16 and Tampa Bay for beating Philly 45-17.  I hope everyone had the over.

Six games left in the regular season.


----------



## westcobbdog (Nov 23, 2015)

if that division was better your Cowboys would be out of it. Romo can't continue to toss 2 pics a game and win.


----------



## jiminbogart (Nov 23, 2015)

westcobbdog said:


> if that division was better your Cowboys would be out of it. Romo can't continue to toss 2 pics a game and win.



I agree on both counts.

The thing is, Wash, Philly and NY suck(as do the Cowboys without Romo).

Hopefully after 1 game he is in midseason form against Carolina Thursday. That game should tell us if we have something or we take an early off season.


----------



## westcobbdog (Nov 23, 2015)

jiminbogart said:


> I agree on both counts.
> 
> The thing is, Wash, Philly and NY suck(as do the Cowboys without Romo).
> 
> Hopefully after 1 game he is in midseason form against Carolina Thursday. That game should tell us if we have something or we take an early off season.



as much as I would like to see Carolina get an L, I am afraid Thomas Davis and Co. are gonna put a hurtin on Romo.


----------



## jiminbogart (Nov 23, 2015)

westcobbdog said:


> as much as I would like to see Carolina get an L, I am afraid Thomas Davis and Co. are gonna put a hurtin on Romo.



The line is Cowboys -1. 

A 3-7 team favored over a 10-0 team.

The last time a 10-0 team was an underdog was in 1985.

The bears were 10-0 and the Cowboys were favored in that game.

The Bears won 44-0.


----------



## westcobbdog (Nov 23, 2015)

jiminbogart said:


> The line is Cowboys -1.
> 
> A 3-7 team favored over a 10-0 team.
> 
> ...



Vegas just trying to get more peeps to bet.


----------



## jiminbogart (Nov 24, 2015)

westcobbdog said:


> Vegas just trying to get more peeps to bet.



It will be interesting to see which way the line goes.

The 4 books on Fox Sports have Dallas +1, Dallas + 2, Carolina +1 and even.


----------



## Throwback (Nov 26, 2015)

Romo looking more like Elmo this first half vs panthers


----------



## Matthew6 (Nov 26, 2015)

30-6 panthers.


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 26, 2015)

Romo re-injured. Gone again.


----------



## jiminbogart (Nov 26, 2015)

Ouch.

Romo was a "bit" rusty in the first half.

It looks like my evil plan is over for the season with Romo's injury. 

We coulda been a contender...


----------



## Throwback (Nov 26, 2015)

rhbama3 said:


> Romo re-injured. Gone again.



was he injured or "injured" so he could sneak off the field early?


----------



## mguthrie (Nov 26, 2015)

jiminbogart said:


> I agree on both counts.
> 
> The thing is, Wash, Philly and NY suck(as do the Cowboys without Romo).
> 
> Hopefully after 1 game he is in midseason form against Carolina Thursday. That game should tell us if we have something or we take an early off season.



Looks like they will be going on vacation early


----------



## jiminbogart (Nov 27, 2015)

mguthrie said:


> Looks like they will be going on vacation early



Yep.

Maybe we can get the number one pick!


----------



## SpotandStalk (Nov 27, 2015)

jiminbogart said:


> Yep.
> 
> Maybe we can get the number one pick!



Looks like they'll need a qb.


----------



## jiminbogart (Nov 27, 2015)

SpotandStalk said:


> Looks like they'll need a qb.



Probably time to find the next starter.

Let him play behind Romo for a few years, or less, as injuries dictate.

If I was JJ I would sit Dez, Lee and Beasley for the rest of the season and tell everyone else not to get hurt.

I would get the #1 pick.


----------



## jiminbogart (Dec 8, 2015)

2 games ago we were 2-1/2 games out of first.

After last night we are 1 games behind the Washington Football Club, the Giants of New York and the Eagles.

4 games to play.

My new evil plan is to get the #1 pick. Watch Dallas mess it up and win a couple more games.


----------



## riprap (Dec 8, 2015)

Jerry Jones is talking with Eason.


----------



## jiminbogart (Dec 8, 2015)

riprap said:


> Jerry Jones is talking with Eason.


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Dec 15, 2015)

Interesting


----------



## jiminbogart (Dec 16, 2015)

Hopefully the Boys can go winless the rest of the way and earn the #1 pick.

The Boys losing 3 games ain't the problem, it's the other sucky teams not winning a couple that has me worried.

Please jeebus, help us.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Dec 20, 2015)

Well they ain't going to the playoffs with throws like this. 



http://www.sbnation.com/2015/12/19/10628180/matt-casel-intentional-grounding-interception-picked-off-interceptional--inception-dallas-cowboys


----------



## jiminbogart (Dec 20, 2015)

SpotandStalk said:


> Well they ain't going to the playoffs with throws like this.
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.sbnation.com/2015/12/19/10628180/matt-casel-intentional-grounding-interception-picked-off-interceptional--inception-dallas-cowboys






I sure wish Jerry Jones had heeded my advice and signed Tebow. I would bet the house that he would have won more games than Weeden, Cassel and that dude that threw 3 picks yesterday.


----------



## jiminbogart (Dec 28, 2015)

I need to warm up my cracker smacker for this boy. 



			
				 Weeden the chump said:
			
		

> In an appearance on 107.7 The Franchise on Monday, Weeden couldn’t help himself when asked if it would be extra satisfying to head to the playoffs while the Cowboys, and specifically the ever-critical Jones, watched from home.
> 
> “I mean yeah, absolutely,” Weeden admitted. “That’d be sweet. We get to play extra football and he’ll be watching on his couch.”



That no talent hack is a large part of the reason that JJ will be on his couch after next week.


----------

